# What do yall think this buck scores ?



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

This one is tough !!!! Super old buck... One pic looks younger than the other to me but we watched this buck for years before taking him... If you know the answer let it ride because it already out ... I missed him a mile on the hoof my self give it a shot :question: A little help the deer feild dressed 191lbs ( Big body deer)..........Brett


----------



## LightsOut (Sep 14, 2010)

142


----------



## deerslayer64d (Aug 20, 2006)

147


----------



## Rainbow Tex (Jan 10, 2012)

136


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

139


----------



## MR. L. (Jun 19, 2007)

128


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

138


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

141


----------



## Capt D (Jan 12, 2006)

125


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

137


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

150ish


----------



## Grinmaker (Sep 22, 2008)

156 5/8 Nice deer good beams and good mass.


----------



## notoj (Apr 25, 2006)

151 6/8


----------



## bumaruski (Aug 30, 2004)

*Score*

154. What do I win?


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Well I am always low and I always snap judge but because he appears to not have much mass and being a main frame 8 (well lil bumps) hmmm probably 128.


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

149


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

145 no deducts...........


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

I've heard that the head of a grizzly looks small compared to the body....it's a big, mature bear. Likewise, FWIW, I think this big bodied deer makes the antlers look smaller than they are....and estimating on the hoof you'll be low on the score.


----------



## 30"r (Aug 30, 2005)

144


----------



## texasbagman (Oct 1, 2007)

142'ish


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

152 1/2


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Mid 130's


----------



## MikeH (Aug 22, 2005)

155


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

126


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

I'm with Robbie on this one, 145 give or take a few.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Ive got him at 133 6/8 but somehow your big body comment has me thinking I'm low


----------



## bdvick (Aug 9, 2006)

128


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

*139"3/8....BOOM!...







*

*..Mark*


----------



## c1 (Jan 11, 2006)

155


----------



## PortATrout (Aug 15, 2005)

I'd say about 150 to 155. Hard to tell because he looks like he has 3 or 4 inches of extra stuff on his brow tines and around his bases.


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

buckbuddy said:


> *139"3/8....BOOM!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I realized, that I did not add the inside spread, the 1st time, so I am adding a spread of 17", which gives my score now:*

*...156" 3/8..







......Mark*


----------



## JDS (Jul 14, 2004)

137


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

149 3/8...


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Well since I'm always about 10 low, 136 (first guess) + 10 = 146 gross


----------



## Ron Ron Murray (Mar 5, 2008)

Right beam..........26....Left beam...........26
G1.......................5....G1......................5
G2.....................11.....G2....................11
G3......................7.....G3......................7
G4......................1.....G4......................1

TOTAL OF ABOVE..............100
ABNORMAL POINT.................1
SPREAD.............................18
MASS................................32

TOTAL SCORE..................151


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

148


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

155 2/8". He was born on a full moon and enjoys long walks on the sendero


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I caint see anyway near 26 inch main beams Ron Ron but could be very surprised.. plus dont see 17 inch spread either..


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

CHARLIE said:


> I caint see anyway near 26 inch main beams Ron Ron but could be very surprised.. plus dont see 17 inch spread either..


I had 22" beams and 15" inside, all other numbers as Ron Ron the same and came up with 137.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

This buck fooled all of us what a hard deer to judge... We figured him in the mid 140s with the extra trash on the back of the beam... This is Logans buck he killed on one of our Holden Roofing Youth hunt giveaway.... Abnormal points about 10"
*LOGAN ROBINSON*
*Score: 156 0/8*
*Maverick County*
*15 point, 17 5/8s spread, 32 3/8s mass*
*Los Cuernos De Tejas Deer Contest 1 st Place Youth*


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Haven't all of you learned yet.. there are no deer on the Holden lease with balls hanging that go under 150 inches.. only monsters, and bigger monster monsters...


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

InfamousJ said:


> Haven't all of you learned yet.. there are no deer on the Holden lease with balls hanging that go under 150 inches.. only monsters, and bigger monster monsters...


Tell ya what when that deer hit the ground and we had him in the 140s it sure had us scratching our heads.....  Couldn't think of a better young man to get him !!!!!!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

It's bigger than anything I've ever killed for sure. My pb is a 151 10 point, out of Refugio. 

Dayum nice buck that boy got even if it was mgmnt considered.


----------



## Blue_Wave028 (Jul 23, 2008)

I had him at 145...I was off!


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

I never been known to give 100% on scoring on the hoof... :frown: man i thought id be closer than that. .You're right on being hard to score... what'd i miss.. hmmmmm:headknock dayum nice deer to be shot though....


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

*I was kinda close!!.. I was off, just a little bit.......







*

*..Mark*


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

I was off by 6/8".... I backed it up on his birthdate though.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

how old is he?? i gessed 115, maybe I've been looking at 170 plus class deer in Kansas and grossly under scoring them.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

I guess my problem is i don't hunt the huge deer of South Tx and the racks are just so much bigger because the deer are that much bigger. A deer with that size rack around here (Lavaca Co) would be about a 130 buck, talking proportion wise. Now when you see the boy holding it you realize how much bigger it really is.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Looks bigger than the on the hoof picture but I just caint make it that big but thats my problem apparently.. Here's mine that barley made 150.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

I did not see the abnormal points 10" so without them would been 146--I was 1" off at 145..............................do I get a prize! Ha! Just a good buck for the young man!

Brett it is refreshing to see Ranches like yours giving kidos the opportunity to hunt and get them in the woods!

swamp


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Another atta boy for doing for the kids. Great job !!!


----------



## rag3 (Oct 22, 2011)

I would like to hear what everyone thinks my favorite buck this year scores. Y'all give it a shot. I am curious. What does this one score?


Bob


----------



## rag3 (Oct 22, 2011)

There is a four inch kicker coming off the g2 that doesn't show in this pic. 


Bob


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

rag3 said:


> There is a four inch kicker coming off the g2 that doesn't show in this pic.
> 
> Bob


Bob he also has a 3 1/2" drop off left base.... This buck would field dress above 200 lbs...


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

CHARLIE said:


> Looks bigger than the on the hoof picture but I just caint make it that big but thats my problem apparently.. Here's mine that barley made 150.


I agree Charlie .... That sucker had some high fives going around the cleaning rack... Didn't look that big to us either


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Swampus said:


> I did not see the abnormal points 10" so without them would been 146--I was 1" off at 145..............................do I get a prize! Ha! Just a good buck for the young man!
> 
> Brett it is refreshing to see Ranches like yours giving kidos the opportunity to hunt and get them in the woods!
> 
> swamp


Thanks bro.... Going to do something with the kids again Gota see what kind of year we have


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

rag3 said:


> There is a four inch kicker coming off the g2 that doesn't show in this pic.
> 
> Bob


Bob, here's the picture my wife took of that deer. Still not a clear view of the kicker. He's a goodun fo sho.

B


----------



## Fishspert (Dec 5, 2011)

145


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

rag3 said:


> I would like to hear what everyone thinks my favorite buck this year scores. Y'all give it a shot. I am curious. What does this one score?
> 
> Bob


 I say 167ish Bob...


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

heres is a 167 deer that was taken this year...


----------



## rag3 (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks for the pic Brandon!


Bob


----------



## rag3 (Oct 22, 2011)

Charlie, that is a nice buck!


Bob


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Hey Ron Ron, how about scoring the deer above ? What ya think ??


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

CHARLIE said:


> heres is a 167 deer that was taken this year...


Nice buck Charlie !!!! Brett


----------



## Ron Ron Murray (Mar 5, 2008)

Right beam......24....left beam......25
G1...................6....G1................7
G2...................8....G2................8
G3...................8....G3................8
G4...................2....G4................2

TOTAL OF ABOVE..........98
ABNORMALS...................8
SPREAD.......................24
MASS..........................32

TOTAL SCORE..............162

A truly majestic animal.......look at his muscular frame in that 1st picture. I hope he had the attitude to go along with it.!!!!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Ron Ron Murray said:


> Right beam......24....left beam......25
> G1...................6....G1................7
> G2...................8....G2................8
> G3...................8....G3................8
> ...


He is a really pretty deer for a buck that doesn't score through the roof... I think his main beams will fool ya along with his mass... Main beams are prob 27 ish... and the mass prob at least 34 prob 35+... The body size of this old buck will fool ya Plus the pictures are from a 25' tower stand and they always seam to look smaller the higher you are I think.. Brett


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Ron Ron 

Take a shot at scoring mine please


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

139


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Swampus said:


> I did not see the abnormal points 10" so without them would been 146--I was 1" off at 145..............................do I get a prize! Ha! Just a good buck for the young man!
> 
> Brett it is refreshing to see Ranches like yours giving kidos the opportunity to hunt and get them in the woods!
> 
> swamp


 *YOU WINNNNN !!!! YOU HAVE WON A FREE TRIP TO THE RANCH NEXT WEEK TO FILL 30 TONS OF PROTIEN WITH US AND AS A BONUS !!!!!! YOU ALSO GET TO HELP FILL 20 MORE TONS OF COTTON SEED FEEDERS !!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS !!!! AT THE END OF EACH DAY WE WILL SUPPLY STEAKS, BEER, AND LARGE FIRE AT CAMP...  *_PLEASE READ THIS IS ONLY GOOD ON FEEDER FILLING DAYS... AND WE WILL GIVE YOU AT LEAST ONE DAYS NOTICE... TRIP CAN NOT BE TRANSFERED, SOLD, AND HAS NO CASH VALUE !!!!! lol_


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

broadonrod said:


> *YOU WINNNNN !!!! YOU HAVE WON A FREE TRIP TO THE RANCH NEXT WEEK TO FILL 30 TONS OF PROTIEN WITH US AND AS A BONUS !!!!!! YOU ALSO GET TO HELP FILL 20 MORE TONS OF COTTON SEED FEEDERS !!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS !!!! AT THE END OF EACH DAY WE WILL SUPPLY STEAKS, BEER, AND LARGE FIRE AT CAMP...  *_PLEASE READ THIS IS ONLY GOOD ON FEEDER FILLING DAYS... AND WE WILL GIVE YOU AT LEAST ONE DAYS NOTICE... TRIP CAN NOT BE TRANSFERED, SOLD, AND HAS NO CASH VALUE !!!!! lol_


My Man.....


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

nate56 said:


> My Man.....


 LOL.... THATS ALL I COULD COME UP WITH THIS EVE....


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Brett--Sounds like a normal winning trip for us too! Ha! Thanks!


----------



## Ron Ron Murray (Mar 5, 2008)

Which one, Charlie, the one that you show as a 150, or the one you show as a 167.??????
I'm going to go out on a limb and say..........the 1st one is about 150 and the 2nd one is about 167.!!!!!!!!! LOL
Just kidding..........do you want me to try and break them down???


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Ron Ron 

Well both of then if you feel like it. I am curious how some of the stuff comes up way more than I can see. Curious how your scoring compares to mine..


----------

